# All-in-one printer suggestion



## 2kewl (Dec 22, 2007)

Can you guys suggest a cheap, good all-in-one printer for home use? Wouldn't be using it very regularly.

Budget: About 5K

Thanx!


----------



## Anindya (Dec 22, 2007)

Recently i have purchased a laser 3-in-1 from Samsung SCX-4200. Its quite good for home use. Its quite cheap also. I got it for Rs.7500. Check out the local rate.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 22, 2007)

I think HP all in one is best and value added.


----------



## Kniwor (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd have to differ, epson printers in my opinion are most value for money, great quality for price, and cheaper operating costs.....


----------



## ITTechPerson (Dec 22, 2007)

Try HP F series (3800 or something like tht, can't remember the exact no) these r good - price arround 4.4k


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 22, 2007)

What would you advise b/w HP F4185 and Canon PIXMA MP180? Both are around 5K


----------



## Pathik (Dec 22, 2007)

CAnon pixma mp180. A friend got it for around 4.2k a month back.


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 22, 2007)

btw, What would no. of pages that can be printed on a cartridge..normally?

Ok..Thanx, pathiks!


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 22, 2007)

Go for HP Deskjet F4185.I purchased one a month ago for about  Rs.4600/-. Canon was on my list but I dropped it since the reviews said in photo printing there is a color cast whereas F4185 gives a nice photo print comparable to that obtained from a professional Lab. It is a basic - no frills - but best all-in- one for home use.The regular ink cartridges contains 5 ml of ink but I don't know the  printable pages count.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 22, 2007)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> I'd have to differ, epson printers in my opinion are most value for money, great quality for price, and cheaper operating costs.....


And I think Epson Printers suck.... Atleast the Epson C45 that came with my computer. Its so bad, that you will never want to buy it ever.

All HP printers I have used are awssome. Go with HP. They have quality at low costs. They also have more support compared to other printers, and have native support in Linux. Ubuntu even has HP Printing utilities with it by default. They also have good cost per page.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 22, 2007)

yep, once upon a time Epson printers were good.No longer.Now HP rules the roost. Canon comes second and the rest including Epson take a back seat.

As regards Canon, I had read atleast one customer review, which said they have a counter in all their printers and after a preset limit is reached they just refuse to work.When he contacted Canon support, they told him the printer cannot be repaired and has to be replaced.

I do not know how far this is true but personally that put me off.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 22, 2007)

First of all, do you need a colour printer.

If yes, then you can go for Epson Stylus C58
If no, go for an entry level HP laser printer or the same EPSON printer as above as you said you are going to use it sparingly.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 22, 2007)

I will prefer a separate scanner,printer rather than all in one.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 22, 2007)

@2kewl - If you were asking for an MFD I do not advice buying them. I too prefer a separate scanner and printer


----------



## 2kewl (Dec 22, 2007)

I was indeed referring to an MFD.


----------



## jal_desai (Dec 22, 2007)

HP Photosmart C3188 ... go for it boy... it is very good and comes within ur budget


----------



## Ponmayilal (Dec 23, 2007)

HP Deskjet F 4185 was released by HP recently and adjudged best for home use in one of the recent issues of the PC World (Nov 2007) .It costs less than Rs.5000/-( I purchased it for Rs. 4641/-)
HP C 3188 costs more than Rs. 5000/-
@2kewl, go through the above review in PC World. Also google search HP Deskjet F 4185 , read the reviews and then decide.


----------

